# Seacliff Tuesday morning.



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Anyone interested? I'm intending to spend my morning trolling to try out some new imported lures (thanks mate) and if they fail i'll just drift around looking for squid(can never have enough shark and crab bait).


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Mate: I will join you Tuesday. Unable to go to Gawler River on Sat due to wifely commitment  what time you going to launch? AND, what is the word on crabs down there at the moment? Thinking of bringing my crab pots and crab cooking gear just in case. what do you think?

Also: did you get the pix I sent from the comp?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

G'day kirk. Havent recieved any pictures from any email accounts or AKFF. Try sending them to [email protected] or [email protected] (use the one you didnt try last time). I pulled in a monster crab the other morning. It is a perfect spot to lay nets for them too. Might i suggest a brighton launch, then we can lay our nets and i'll head south for a troll and you can haul in the nets or head to seacliff or potter around brighton for squid, whatever. I'm pretty keen to cover as much ground as possible with these new lures to give them a fair go so just keep in mind that i'll be setting a fair pace this session and you might find yourself on your own . BTW not being rude, just really want to get down to hallet cove and back as quick as possible between net checks .


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Now I am feeling hurt  You are not implying that I am somewhat slow are you :?: Just wait until you are bloody 67 and trying to paddle the Yankee Clipper 

No worries mate - a day on the water and maybe a crab feast afterwards. What time is launch time?

Tell me in the morning when I bring the disk with the photos down


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Mate, i'd be stoked if i could paddle a barge at 67 . I reckon i'll be stuck to yaks with electrics on the back since i'm falling apart already. Brighton is definitely to spot to be for the crabs, there are good consistent catches there all the time.I would suggest a launch time pre-8am but it is totally up to you, i'm happy to go down earlier, lay some nets and just drift for squid til you show up. Launch site i would suggest is directly at the end of my street as its a lot easier to park a trailer there than it would be to park one down near the jetty at brighton. Alternatively you can launch at sealiff and paddle over from there no problems. let me know what you want to do.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Jon me Mate: I am going to have to opt out as I am advised that what with my eldest planning on leaving Adelaide this week and working it might be a good idea to attend to issues closer to home. Give me a good fix on where to set my crab pots off brighton as i will definatley be down next week.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

No worries mate. Simplest thing is find any major sand patch between "the pole between seacliff and the brighton jetty" (the one at the end of my street) and the brighton jetty. Theoretically though you should be able to find them anywhere along the coast this time of year i guess.


----------

